# GSD Rescues - I'm just touched by your effort



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

I am purely amazed at how many GSDs- and dogs, no, pets, in general- end up in shelters.







where are they all coming from?! I wish I could rescue all of them! I canNOT believe all the hard work you guys put in each and everyday to rescue these poor lost souls, they are blessed to have people like you to rescue them. It touches my heart that people care that much about the little worried eyes behind the cages... You see so many of them in the pics. 

Sorry this post is rambling... I'm just really touched... There are some really amazing rescue stories on these boards! So, I guess I mean thank you


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:where are they all coming from?!


They are coming from people who want to show their kids the miracle of life or who want to breed "just one litter". They're coming from people who have to move but don't want to put in the extra effort and money to find a place that will allow their animals. They're coming from people who think of pets the same way they think of books and CD's, as something to be bought and dumped as they feel like it. They're coming from people who don't want to pay for vet bills when their animals gets sick or for spay/neuter surgery. They're coming from people who can't bother to keep their pets contained and let them roam.

The list goes on.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you, It isnt often that I (or many who work in Foster programs I think) am thanked by someone outside my rescue or by a new owner of a dog I've fostered. Its nice to have someone else say thanks.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Historian said:


> > Quote:where are they all coming from?!
> 
> 
> <span style='font-family: Fixedsys'>
> the list goes on, here's a BIGGIE: puppy millers, if they would be outlawed the shelters, and rescues could take a much needed breather...I thank you all as well, who help these poor souls! </span>


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I extend my thanks as well to those who put in long hours and are willing to pay out of their own pocket. Angels of Mercy are perfect names for those who get involved.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DHauAngels of Mercy


INdeed!!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

As a rescue I am only on my fifth dog, but what astounds me is these dogs are very nice. A few had excellent med records, obedience training, etc. They had also been kept my their original owners for two years or more, yet eventiually dumped.

I am tempted to call their owners to try and understand why the dogs ended up in shelters.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks are always good (and much appreciated), but the personal gratification that comes with saving these dear souls (for me anyway), makes all the heartbreak and hard work worth it. one by one...


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Historian 
Lets also not for get those insurance companies too.
And landlords not wanting any pets.

A few years ago, my neighbor's insurrance had dropped them for having a 10 yr old GSD. They had him since birth & was going to loose thier property because of him. Luckily they found a company that accepted the GSD.
Another was a neigbor (I groomed both their dogs) had to give away their kids' pit bull when they moved up the street.
Granted all their kids were under 10 yrs. this Pit was a true family member & they worked with him. You could tell by his tender temperment. Very well behaved.

My Best Friend had to buy her house. She looked all over just to keep her 2 cats. CATS! What damage can the do!? She could not find anything here that excepted cats.


----------

